# Mozart 225



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Today is the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death. Many classical music radio stations are playing Mozart almost all day. Do you have a Mozart piece that you think is so underrated that you think that it needed to be played more by musicians and orchestras? My piece is Piano Concerto no. 2, since PC 1-4 were from various sources and not totally Mozart. However, they would not be the piece as of today without Mozart putting it together. 

Please let us know what is your piece.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love piano concerto no 21 especially 2nd movement Andante. Beautiful!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Extremely under-rated is the sparkling relatively early solo keyboard concerto No. 6 in B Flat Major, KV 238, composed when Mozart was 20 years old. An early masterpiece. The third movement Rondo is infectious and makes me want to get up and dance....if I wasn't here posting!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Mozart's Suite in C Major, K. 399. It's a Baroque-style dance suite. It consists of only three movements: an Overture, an Allemande, and a Courante. Perhaps Mozart planned on adding more movements, but ended up leaving the work unfinished.

When listening to this suite, I find it fascinating to hear how Mozart engaged with Baroque genres and styles (such as dotted rhythms in the French overture, and contrapuntal imitation in the Courante). To some extent, he translated those styles into his own Classical idiom. This suite uses shorter phrases, and more frequent cadences, than would probably be found in an actual Baroque work.

All in all, this suite offers a fascinating blend of Baroque and Classical styles. I wish that it were performed more frequently.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Mozart's Suite in C Major, K. 399. It's a Baroque-style dance suite. It consists of only three movements: an Overture, an Allemande, and a Courante. Perhaps Mozart planned on adding more movements, but ended up leaving the work unfinished.
> 
> When listening to this suite, I find it fascinating to hear how Mozart engaged with Baroque genres and styles (such as dotted rhythms in the French overture, and contrapuntal imitation in the Courante). To some extent, he translated those styles into his own Classical idiom. This suite uses shorter phrases, and more frequent cadences, than would probably be found in an actual Baroque work.
> 
> All in all, this suite offers a fascinating blend of Baroque and Classical styles. I wish that it were performed more frequently.


Never heard it. Have to rectify that situation. Thanks!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart's _Exsultate, jubilate_ is quite a popular piece. It's an early work that truly is a masterpiece.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Judith said:


> Love piano concerto no 21 especially 2nd movement Andante. Beautiful!!


I share your love for that concerto and especially for that 2nd movement.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am listening to Exsultate Jubilate now!! So beautiful written....like the running during Alleluia!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> Mozart's _Exsultate, jubilate_ is quite a popular piece. It's an early work that truly is a masterpiece.


That is a great piece!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Mozart's _Exsultate, jubilate_ is quite a popular piece. It's an early work that truly is a masterpiece.


Have to agree with you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you though you've heard them all......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

If you are looking for "under-rated" I would say Piano Concerto No. 5, K175. His first original concerto and an extraordinarily sophisticated work from a 17-year-old. Everyone knows that Mozart took the concerto form to new heights and in new directions. It started here. What Beethoven's "Eroica" accomplished for the symphonic form, Mozart's amazing new Piano Concerto in D did for the concerto.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

The German dances, they're so gorgeous and deserves more attention.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Bettina said:


> Mozart's Suite in C Major, K. 399. It's a Baroque-style dance suite. It consists of only three movements: an Overture, an Allemande, and a Courante. Perhaps Mozart planned on adding more movements, but ended up leaving the work unfinished.
> 
> When listening to this suite, I find it fascinating to hear how Mozart engaged with Baroque genres and styles (such as dotted rhythms in the French overture, and contrapuntal imitation in the Courante). To some extent, he translated those styles into his own Classical idiom. This suite uses shorter phrases, and more frequent cadences, than would probably be found in an actual Baroque work.
> 
> All in all, this suite offers a fascinating blend of Baroque and Classical styles. I wish that it were performed more frequently.


am listening to the harpsichord version - fantastic! Never heard it before.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> If you though you've hard them all......


What a voice!!!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

As an amateur clarinettist, I am grateful for the attention paid to the concerto and the quintet, but the Kegelstatt Trio K. 498 should not be overlooked. It's certainly a lot of fun to work on the clarinet part. Copies of Mozart's handwritten score can be downloaded from the web.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Trio_in_E-flat_major,_K.498_(Mozart,_Wolfgang_Amadeus)


----------

